# Root OTA Kitkat Update



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

Any how tos?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Thread moved.


----------



## scott26 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Need to know which carrier you are on. Different versions have different methods.


----------

